# Do!Aqua Plant Glass 20



## Tom (2 Feb 2011)

Got my plant glass today, and as there have been several discussions about then (probably all started by me) I thought I'd post my thoughts. 

Arrived nicely packaged








Size compared to Mini M and 10 liter




Filled




As for the distortion when full of water - the glass thickness seems much more uniform than those I have seen in garden centers. It has an average thickness of maybe 4-5mm, so I think it is thinner to for this size. The base is also a lot thinner in the Do!Aqua than the garden center vases. I've found they can have a very thick base which makes it look odd when substrate/plants are in. 
They're not joking about imperfection though! There are several bubbles in the glass, and the odd small scrape near the rim. Not scrapes through bad handling, but it looks like that's how they have been made. Call it rustic!!

Rocks in there to test distortion (which isn't bad at all) 







At over £37 posted they are dear (this is the 20cm cube), but I'm happy I've got one   Just gotta work out what to do with the thing!!


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2011)

It's very Wabi-sabi is what you're looking for. 
They're nice but I'm not sure I'd splash out quite so much. Not when a 30cm cube is £20 at my LFS.


----------



## JEK (2 Feb 2011)

Looks nice, Tom. There's some inspiration in the ADA catalog for 2011 if you're going to make it into a wabi-kusa.


----------



## nayr88 (2 Feb 2011)

Please ppppppllllease tell me that the 'do aqua" writing is not on a clear sticker????

Other than that, 

The distortion is not noticeable on my Blackberry screen, which is nice to know. Shame about the other imperfections, so are you no way interested in doing a wabi? I think you should give it a try, it on my to do list for sure


----------



## Tom (2 Feb 2011)

Yeah it's on a clear sticker, just like all the ADA tanks. I've done a few Wabi's in the past, but I might do. If I do, it will be submerged.


----------



## nayr88 (2 Feb 2011)

That's a shame I always hoped it would be enscribed on the glass. 

Have you done a wabi journal? I'd love to see some pictures, lighting info plant species used ect.  make it happen haha


----------



## Tom (2 Feb 2011)

Yeeeaars ago!


----------

